# 2017/2018 Winter quilt block swap



## Belfrybat

*Welcome to the sign up for the 2017/18 Winter Quilt Block Swap. Signups will close Sunday, November 12th. With the holidays approaching, we will have almost three months to complete the blocks with the mailing of Friday **February 2nd**. The early start date and late ending date are to accommodate those who want to work on their blocks during the holidays as well as those who want the luxury of sewing after the holidays. * 

*Block size and number:* The size of the blocks should be 12.5" inches square, so when sewn together they make a 12" inch block.

We will make one block for everyone who signs up plus one for the hostess. The hostess block should be the same theme as the main blocks, but not necessarily the same design. If we have less than 8 people sign up, we can discuss possibly making two blocks per person. 
*
Pattern & Fabric*: There is no set block pattern – use your imagination and work within your comfort level. 
*The theme is woodlands.* Think the greens of trees (not a bright Kelly green), browns, bleached muslin or white, and then maybe pops of cardinal red or a sky blue. 

Please use 100% cotton if possible or no less than 50% cotton-poly blend. If you do use cotton-poly, please mark that on the label with your blocks.

Wash the fabrics and iron before using the fabric. Gets the sizing chemicals out and pre shrinks it so it will be consistent when later made and washed with the other swap blocks.

Be sure to label each block with your screen name, so we know who made each block. A good tip is to 'baste' them on with a long stitch so it's easy to take out but will travel well in envelopes. Safety pins are another option, but do add a lot of bulk.

*Other details: *The hostess for this swap will be *Meima6* and she will be contacting each person who signs up, via PM, and provide her contact information. You will in turn, PM her with your contact information to include your full name, mailing address, phone number and email address.

*Mailing:* When mailing, be sure you enclose a self-addressed mailer and be sure you have attached enough postage for the return of your package. USPS First Class package rate is cheaper than Priority by about three dollars and includes free tracking.

*Problems*: - We all understand that things happen that we are not expecting. If an emergency does arise, please let the hostess know as soon as possible so we can adapt for the rest of the group.

Remember, the goal of our swaps is to get to know each other better and build community besides sending and receiving some fabulous blocks. The more you participate in the discussion, the more fun all of us will have.


----------



## Belfrybat

Here are some patterns I've found with trees or hints of trees. This might give you some ideas.

Tree patterns:
http://www.quilterscache.com/N/NinePatchBlock.html (beginners nine patch – you could use leaves or tree fabric in corners and center and coordinating fabric in side squares)
http://www.quilterscache.com/S/SawtoothBlock.html (use tree fabic in center square)
http://www.quilterscache.com/S/SquareinSquareBlock.html (Very simple – use tree fabric in center square)
http://www.mccallsquilting.com/patterns/details.html?idx=15381 Very easy. This is a 10” block. Border it with 1-1/2 strips the same colour as the background to make a 12-1/2” block. Or if you are good at math, use another layer on the tree and extend the sides to 12-1/2”.
http://www.quilterscache.com/O/OzarkMapleLeafBlock.html Even though not exactly a tree block, using tree motif fabric would make a stunning block.
http://www.quilterscache.com/T/TreeEverlastingBlock.html
http://www.quilterscache.com/C/CentennialTreeBlock.html


----------



## COSunflower

Count me in Belfry as #1


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I've come up with an idea so count me in as #2.


----------



## maxine

I"ll be #3 please!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Make me number 4


----------



## Belfrybat

And I'm coming in as #5.


----------



## Jlynnp

I will be back for this swap so make me #5


----------



## Jlynnp

Oops I guess I am #6


----------



## dmm1976

Yay lucky #7!!!

I'm very excited. I can't wait to show you what I've been working on.


----------



## Belfrybat

Welcome everyone to the swap. Thanks for signing up. I have no idea what has happened to our fearless hostess, Meima6. I surely hope she is OK. I'm leaving for a trip in a couple of hours and will be back on Saturday. If we haven't heard from Meima by Sunday, I'll ask COSunflower to call her as she should have her phone # from the last swap. 
In the meantime, please tell as many people as possible about the swap so we'll have a goodly number of participants.


----------



## maxine

Safe travels Belfry.. thank you so much for getting us started!!


----------



## maxine

I'm1976 SHOW US!!! SHOW US!! Very much want to see what you're sewing..


----------



## dmm1976

maxine said:


> I'm1976 SHOW US!!! SHOW US!! Very much want to see what you're sewing..


I posted on my quilt thread! Along with a tension question!


----------



## dmm1976

www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/my-first-quilt.565853/


----------



## maxine

cool..  you're doing an excellent job..


----------



## dmm1976

Thank you!


----------



## Meima6

Here I am, here I am! We have been part of a grand adventure! I will send you a link to see what we have been up to! Thank you, Belfrybat for ALL that you do!


----------



## Meima6

Western Kentucky University does a project every year with a different town or city in Ky. The project is Mountainworkshops.org. This year it was our town. So we had a house guest for six days! A young woman from Cincinnati was part of the workshop and we were her Guinea pigs. You can see the little video she made as part of what she was learning. https://Vimeo.com/mountain workshops There are several videos from our town. Ours is called Sugar of the earth.


----------



## COSunflower

OMGoodness Meima!!! I LOVED your video and it was so fun to be able to see your and your husband's face! Your place is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## maxine

WOW!!!! loved seeing you, your Husband and your home.. how fun and what a wonderful message.. we too, believe these things and do try to live accordingly..Thank You so very much for sharing!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Good to have you back, Meima6. I followed your link but couldn't find one called "Sugar of the earth", but did enjoy watching several of them. Oops! I did find it but had to search. Here's the direct link in case anyone else is looking: 



 . 
I loved the video and seeing you and your husband. What a treat to live where you do and the way you do!

With you, I think we are up to 8 participants, but we still have more than a week to sign up. Tomorrow I'll post links to the sign-up thread on some of the other forums to try to drum up more business. It would be lovely to have a dozen of us (or more).


----------



## Meima6

I think that it is meant that people who are like minded find each other. This swap is very meaningful to me. It is a blessing to be included. I am excited about our swaps. Thank you all for your kind words about our video. It was unnerving to have someone who you have just met become embedded in your life for a week. Especially when you feel that your life doesn't measure up to much excitement. Anyway, on with the swap!

And, 1976, you are awesome!


----------



## Meima6

Just checking in and sending prayers to all.


----------



## maxine

Meima6 I'm PM'ing you with my info.. How many people are participating?? I'm thinking 8?? and so far just ONE block per person?? + Hostess Block for you Meima6 !! I think this swap will be such fun and am loving the theme of Trees.. Looking forward to seeing what kind of trees everyone makes..


----------



## dmm1976

I know I'm a beginner but I'd love to try something abstract. I'll probably do something easy though. Maybe be adventurous with @Meima6 block. 

Idk 

I got a very nice very wonderful quilting care package today. I'm very grateful.


----------



## Meima6

maxine said:


> Meima6 I'm PM'ing you with my info.. How many people are participating?? I'm thinking 8?? and so far just ONE block per person?? + Hostess Block for you Meima6 !! I think this swap will be such fun and am loving the theme of Trees.. Looking forward to seeing what kind of trees everyone makes..


Greetings Maxine! I think we have a few more days until the swap is closed, but as of now there are 8 of us. Belfreybat is my mentor and guide, so I will bow to her thoughts about the number of blocks, but I think as of now it is one block per person. I also love the theme of Trees! Thank you for PM'ing me your information! I think I will go ahead and PM those who are definitely in.  I'm pretty excited to get started. Yay!


----------



## dmm1976

Apparently I don't know how to wash fabric.

Um.

Suggestions for next time?

Should I air dry these ? Cut the strings and put them in a tumble dry?

Oops


----------



## frogmammy

I definately see an iron in their future! 

Hint: NEVER do that with a jelly roll! (experience!)

Mon


----------



## maxine

It happens.. some fabrics more than others... I've heard of several "fixes" but have not had any of them work.. example, cut off all the corners. tie them in a loose knot, to say just two,, neither one of those work,, don't waste your time.. just know they are going to ravel in the wash!! darn it..


----------



## Belfrybat

When I wash (as for this swap), I either surge or zigzag the ends of the fabric and never wash less than a half yard piece. If washing smaller pieces, I hand wash them and air dry. As an alternative you can place them in a lingerie bag if putting in the washer. You are trying to get the sizing out and any excess dye, so unless you are washing several yards, just use a basin with medium-hot water and a little detergent. Swish it around by hand, rinse and air dry. I sometimes iron dry the smaller pieces when they are still damp. 

For the ones you've already washed, just trim the threads and air dry.


----------



## dmm1976

I did trim off the strings and tumble dry then iron. Now I'm cutting into strips.


----------



## dmm1976

Always read directions


----------



## Meima6

I am truly enjoying all the great advice that comes up on these threads. I have been hand washing my smaller pieces since I have been doing these swaps, but worried if it was sufficient. I feel SO much better hearing from experienced folks. Thank you!


----------



## dmm1976

Just the strips side by side. Not sewn yet!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

frogmammy said:


> I definately see an iron in their future!
> 
> Hint: NEVER do that with a jelly roll! (experience!)
> 
> Mon


Are you joining us Frogmammy?


----------



## dmm1976

I block done for my trees skirt. Anyone else doing( it already done) some crafty holiday decor?


----------



## frogmammy

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Are you joining us Frogmammy?


No, not this time. I don't like trees. 

Seriously, I have too many quilts going at this time and really need to finish a couple or so.

Mon


----------



## COSunflower

I have a question that maybe Belfrybat or Maxine might answer for me since they are more experienced...If a pattern says that it makes a 12 inch block, would it have the extra half in for seams around it???


----------



## maxine

I think it should have the seams around it.. fingers crossed!! I know it always worries me too.. and I'm not good at figuring out out the pattern pieces in my head as to what they come out too..


----------



## Belfrybat

Most patterns assume finished, so a 12" block would be 12-1/2". The only time I've seen a pattern for a block that didn't have the seam allowance built in was in an older pattern with a paper template, and it was "assumed" that a person knew to add a 1/4" when cutting the pieces out. But that was only one time.


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you!!! I was looking at a tree pattern and it said that it made a 12 inch block so was hoping that it would ring true with the seam allowance. The block I really like is done with paper piecing and although the pattern is only $3.50 you have to have a printer to print it off.  So I guess I'll go with the other one that I liked that makes the 12" block.


----------



## Meima6

Greetings to All,
As today is November 12, and our swap date sign ups closed yesterday, I will send PMs to our participants for the 2017/2018 Winter quilt block swap. 

CoSunflower #1
Gretchen Ann #2
Maxine #3
MoBookworm1957 #4
Belfrybat #5
Jlynnp #6
dmm1976 (lucky) #7
Meima6 #8

Have a wonderful day!
Meima


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Meima!!!! Just the right amount for this busy time of year! Even though it is not a large number of participants I'm hoping that we only do 1 block per person this time to not make it so overwhelming right after the holidays? I have my pattern selected but won't start sewing until after Christmas. January 1st I'll be READY to start a new project!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I also have my pattern pick out.
But won't start until after Christmas.
Unless the Quilting fairy visits my house. lol...


----------



## COSunflower

How is that sweet Estelle doing???


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Estelle has found her voice.
Sometimes it's soft and cute.
Sometimes not so much.
She has decided if Strawberry is her new chair.
She loves to set on her.
Once in while, Strawberry sits on her instead.
She's rolling over better,cutting teeth at four months.
I have her about everyday.
I move her swing into sewing room.
She sleeps while I sew.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I have my block planned in my mind. We'll find out if it's doable. I probably won't start piecing my blocks until the first of December, too much going on in November. You all have a great day!


----------



## maxine

Wow Miss Estelle is growing so fast!! and teeth!! Strawberry had better watch out!! whew.. 

I have my block planned too..and am rounding up my fabrics.. will be one of my projects to do when I get to AZ.. !! Hope to leave next week for sure.. Daughters transmission going out in her car.... the cost is $4500!!!! geez.. have to take out a loan for that..don't want to leave her high & dry & walking to work..always something going on,, sometimes I feel like I'm living in a Western Song..


----------



## COSunflower

Wow!!! That little girl is growing fast!!!! And as cute as a bug!!! I think she and Strawberry will be best friends for life! I am so happy that you have her every day. I had my granddaughter Jessica every day also and we are the best of friends!!! She is 15 now and has her drivers permit. Time flies - enjoy each and every day with her while you can!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Wow!!! That little girl is growing fast!!!! And as cute as a bug!!! I think she and Strawberry will be best friends for life! I am so happy that you have her every day. I had my granddaughter Jessica every day also and we are the best of friends!!! She is 15 now and has her drivers permit. Time flies - enjoy each and every day with her while you can!!!


Month ago Estelle weighted 12 pounds and 15.2 ounces.
Today She weights 15 pounds and 2 ounces.
If she doesn't like the texture of something, she makes herself gag, throw up. lol.
My son got sweet potatoes in his beard when she did that.
Estelle's mom wore creamed Spinach.
Me, I feed her rice cereal with applesauce. No throw up yet.


----------



## dmm1976

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Month ago Estelle weighted 12 pounds and 15.2 ounces.
> Today She weights 15 pounds and 2 ounces.
> If she doesn't like the texture of something, she makes herself gag, throw up. lol.
> My son got sweet potatoes in his beard when she did that.
> Estelle's mom wore creamed Spinach.
> Me, I feed her rice cereal with applesauce. No throw up yet.


My two year old weighed 20.8 lbs yesterday. But, he is 20x is birth weight.

You two are so adorable together!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

dmm1976 said:


> My two year old weighed 20.8 lbs yesterday. But, he is 20x is birth weight.
> 
> You two are so adorable together!!


Thank you.


----------



## Belfrybat

Oh, I was so tempted yesterday. Still might go back and buy it. I found a really neat tree print at JoAnns. Small green trees on a brown background. Perfect colours for this swap. The only thing is the trees were palm trees. Loved it! I'd have to go with a pattern that highlighted the trees without them being overwhelming. What do you think?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Oh, I was so tempted yesterday. Still might go back and buy it. I found a really neat tree print at JoAnns. Small green trees on a brown background. Perfect colours for this swap. The only thing is the trees were palm trees. Loved it! I'd have to go with a pattern that highlighted the trees without them being overwhelming. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 63361


It's a tree.
Even California,Hawaii have these kinds of trees.


----------



## maxine

Oh Belfry I love the Palm Trees.. I do hope you use it.. way cool!!


----------



## Meima6

I LOVE those palm trees!! Out of the box! Yay!


----------



## Meima6

Our woodland/tree theme is getting more interesting everyday!


----------



## Meima6

I knew Mo would like those Palm trees!


----------



## Meima6

She is our Daring Darling!


----------



## COSunflower

Daring Darling!!! I love it!!! That describes our Mo exactly!!!! I'm excited to see what Belfry comes up with using the palm trees - INTERESTING=EXCITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

OK .. I had decided I wouldn't do a block with the palm trees as I was concerned it wouldn't match the other blocks well enough. I always try to make my swap blocks so they can be used with the other blocks. But since you insist, I'll go and purchase a yard of the fabric today.  My current thinking is to use my favourite block (D9P), and have two opposite corners with the palm trees and two with the evergreen branches. Since Angie suggested a pop of colour in the blocks, the small squares could be that. Hmm -- have to think this through.


----------



## COSunflower

Yay!!!! You are creeping outside your comfort zone and thinking outside the box!!! True growth of your artistic side! You have a wonderful sense of color and style so I KNOW that you can make it happen. We will love anything that you come up with!!!


----------



## maxine

Yay!! I'm going to see if I can find some of that material for my own stash too.. I really like it and am so glad you are going to use it.. !!! Yay!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Think Charlie Brown Christmas Tree!
Or not. lol!
There all kinds of trees in nature.
Beings I think outside the box most of the time.
I say go for it. 
The whole point to me of joining swaps is to expand my skills.
To receive blocks that I can see from your blocks the possiblities of other blocks.
I have lots of practice blocks that I will be making into quilt soon.
As for the name Daring Darling.
My daring days are over now that I have retired from the Army.
Except in my quilting, I see no limits, no boundaries just opportunities.


----------



## Meima6

Hope your day is filled with peace and happiness!


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you, Meima -- you as well.


----------



## Belfrybat

I am in WAY to many swaps/ sew-alongs right now. I just counted them up:
This Winter Block swap
A churn dash swap on the Quilting Board
Table runner swap on the Quilting Board
Two UFO challenges on Quilt Around the World board and Quilting Board
Two Christmas swaps on Quilting Board and Quilt Around the World
Handmade swap on this board
Bonnie Hunter's On Ringo Lake mystery
And there will be at least three New Years mystery quilts
Yikes!!!
At least I'm not bored!


----------



## COSunflower

Holy Smokes Belfrybat!!!! I don't know how you do it!!! You must sew 24/7!!!!! I would have a HARD time keeping track of it all!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Goodness gracious!
Am almost as bad:
Winter quilt block swap
Anything Homemade Swap
Project Linus
Veterans Lap quilts-Nursings homes
Christmas Quilts are different than the 3 Baby Quilts, 3 Lap Quilts.
3 Baby Quilts,3 Lap Quilts
4 Birth Announcements
And watching grumpy, teething Estelle too.


----------



## Jlynnp

Unfortunately I am going to have to drop out of the Winter Swap. I am just not up to sitting and sewing or cutting for any length of time. I am sorry for any inconvenience this may cause. Hopefully I will be back for the next one.


----------



## Meima6

Oh, Jlynnp, we will miss you! We hope you feel better soon. Thank you for letting us know early in the swap. Please take care.


----------



## COSunflower

Oh Janet! Are you having complications with your last knee surgery? I hope not!!!! Take care and don't over do it!!!! I remember how bad I wanted to do the winter swap last year when my leg was broken and couldn't sit with my big cast etc. Everyone was so KIND to extend things for me so that I could join in at the tail end of it!!!! The quilting spirit was willing but the body was not...LOL!!! Bless you and I will say extra prayers for you each day!!! HUGS!!!! Kim


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Thanks Deb for the lovely Thanksgiving card. Got to go, I've got 2 grandsons here this morning!


----------



## Jlynnp

Unfortunately my back is not recovering as quickly as I had hoped. The Dr is more than pleased by my recovery but I guess I am impatient. It is interesting how much using your arms can effect your back. I am good for 15 - 20 mins at a time using my arms for much but then I need to rest for a while.


----------



## Meima6

I am becoming more appreciative of the miracles of the human body as time passes. The power of the emotions over the body are humbling, as well. Everything seems to be connected, mind, body, and spirit. I hope all goes well for you. I promise to keep you close in my thoughts.


----------



## COSunflower

Praying for your back Janet!!! I think the back is one of the things that takes the LONGEST to heal properly so don't get TOO impatient and over do it and set yourself back!!! We need you for the Spring block swap!!!  Hang in there Friend!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Judy - so sorry to hear you are not recuperating fast enough to stay in the swap. I pray your body will get into high gear on the healing mode.


----------



## Meima6

I have to tell a story on myself....I mailed out Thanksgiving cards to our little swap group members, but got half of them back because I forgot the stamps! I must have gotten distracted halfway through the stack. You will be able to see the 'returned for postage" print behind the stamp. Anyway, the wishes are fresh even if the Holiday has passed.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Meima6 said:


> I have to tell a story on myself....I mailed out Thanksgiving cards to our little swap group members, but got half of them back because I forgot the stamps! I must have gotten distracted halfway through the stack. You will be able to see the 'returned for postage" print behind the stamp. Anyway, the wishes are fresh even if the Holiday has passed.


I thought I was the only one who did this!


----------



## Meima6

It is good to have company on this quirky journey of life!


----------



## COSunflower

Lol!!! I think ALL of us are guilty of that at some time!!! Its good to know that we aren't alone. LOL!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Meima6 said:


> I have to tell a story on myself....I mailed out Thanksgiving cards to our little swap group members, but got half of them back because I forgot the stamps! I must have gotten distracted halfway through the stack. You will be able to see the 'returned for postage" print behind the stamp. Anyway, the wishes are fresh even if the Holiday has passed.


Hmm!
You mean my mother isn't the only one who does this.
lol! It's all good,it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

It sure has been quiet here lately. 

Just wanted to let you know, I've started my blocks! They might be different than you anticipate but I wanted to make something different. I'm getting excited! 

Hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'll be starting my blocks probably next week. Since the print I chose (palm trees) is a rather large print, I'm thinking of doing a nine patch with an oversized center block. That way I won't have to fussy cut each block. Then again, next week is a ways off, and I might change my mind by then. 

Meima, what is our number now? 7 + 1?


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen Ann said:


> It sure has been quiet here lately.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, I've started my blocks! They might be different than you anticipate but I wanted to make something different. I'm getting excited!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week.


Good,
Mine are almost always different than anybody else's.
But the colors are the same.


----------



## Meima6

We are 7+1. Jlynnp needs to leave the group and focus on healing time. Hopefully, she will be ready to return with the Spring. 

It has been quiet on here. I figured everyone was busy, busy, busy. . I've been gathering my fabric with greens and trees, but probably won't start my blocks until the week after Christmas.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Trying new pattern.
So far have had good luck with it.
It's different, but I love it.
It's definately a tree.
Have tried this pattern as D9 patch,9 Patch swap and just plain old 9 patch.
Will probably do combination of blocks.
I need to change one of my greens, maybe a little darker.
It's fun pattern.


----------



## Belfrybat

Meima -- many thanks for the Thanksgiving card. I really like the sentiment -- "Joy to delight you, peace to uplift you, love to surround you". The world needs more of this.


----------



## dmm1976

I've been reading and liking comment but not much to report on here, so I haven't really commented.

I loved getting my card  thanks meima. It was a very nice surprise. 

I've decided on my block pattern. Will be shopping for fabrics soon. Probably next week. 

I still need to finish my tree skirt. Im going to attempt mitering these corners on this thinngs border. All the videos I've watched assume a square corner but this is an octagon.


----------



## Meima6

Belfrybat said:


> Meima -- many thanks for the Thanksgiving card. I really like the sentiment -- "Joy to delight you, peace to uplift you, love to surround you". The world needs more of this.


I think so too, Friend.


----------



## Meima6

Well, we have our first forecast for snow. Some folks reported a few flakes in the air a few days ago, but I did not see any. We will see. The weather has also turned cold. I hope all of you are warm and cozy even if the weather outside is frightful!
I have pulled out my fabrics and am excited to begin the blocks, but it may have to wait until December 25+ a few days.
It has been a challenging week for my Dad. He sprained his wrist on the arm which is NOT broken, but his "numbers are up" enough on his blood count to avoid a transfusion. We will rejoice in the blessings that we receive!

Hope you are all well and happy,
Meima


----------



## Meima6

We saw the first flakes around 2:00 in the afternoon and it is still falling at 7:30. Our pond is beginning to freeze, but of course the cold water will sink and force the warmer waters upward. Eventually the cold will win. It makes you think of Robert Frost's Snowy Evening when you look out there now. Hope it stays peaceful. Winter has arrived.


----------



## dmm1976

Meima6 said:


> We saw the first flakes around 2:00 in the afternoon and it is still falling at 7:30. Our pond is beginning to freeze, but of course the cold water will sink and force the warmer waters upward. Eventually the cold will win. It makes you think of Robert Frost's Snowy Evening when you look out there now. Hope it stays peaceful. Winter has arrived.


It sure has! Frost on the ground in the mornings. Cold rainy nights. I'm glad winter here only lasts a couple months. I'm looking forward to February.

Im from the Midwest but since I've been living in the south I just can't handle the cold temps! High of 39 today! Brrrrrr. And it got down to 27 last night. Frigid!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

6 quilts left for their new homes this morning.
1 to Montreal,1 to New Mexico,2 baby quilts to Austin Texas also 2 doll quilts, 1 to Fort Worth, 1 to Chicago. Got 1 Christmas quilt done,


----------



## COSunflower

You're working much faster than me Mo!!!!! I think I will only make it by the skin of my teeth!!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> You're working much faster than me Mo!!!!! I think I will only make it by the skin of my teeth!!!!!!


Which is why I am almost always late with something else. lol!
Just finished packing up the 10 afghans and 10 baby quilts for Project Linus.
To be delivered Wednesday or Thursday of this week.
Got three more blocks to finish restoring on 1948 hand pieced, hand sewn quilt.
Then it will be on it's way back to it's family. My eyes are getting tired.
Estelle's tooth has broke through finally. Just one so far.
Working on swaps gifts tonight. Got one more gift to finish up for Judy.
Think I am taking small nap,then back to sewing room.
Strawberry thinks she's neglected right now.
My day with Estelle starts at 0500 hours.


----------



## maxine

Merry Christmas to all my Swap Ladies!!
I'm still in Arizona at our mine but we came into town today so wanted to say hello to all.. I have been sewing while at the mine as my husband set up a solar panel to provide electricity for my sewing machine.. I have set up my "sewing room" in a 11 foot pop up tent. I love being there with the view of the saguaro cactus, the Belmont Mountains in the distance, warm sunny days (74-76) and peace and quiet!!! Nice! My phone does not work there either nor any TV.. we are living in our motor home.. small but cozy.. 

I have been quilting a Birds in the Air quilt.. it was given to me all put together, layered with top, batting and backing, all ready to go.. then the person didin't want to finish it so I am.. Wow! How easy is that!! After I get it done, I will start on my Tree Blocks.. have everything set out and ready to go.. 

Since I might not get back into town until after Christmas I want to wish all of you a wonderful Christmas with lots of Joy and Peace!!
Maxixne


----------



## Belfrybat

Merry Christmas to you as well Maxine. We miss you but are glad you are enjoying your respite. And being able to quilt! Fantabulous.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Merry Christmas to all!
Hopefully life will slow down in near future.
Or not.....We had an unexpected death in family yesterday.
So I will be busy dealing with this for awhile.
When I get back, maybe I can get back on track.
So as per my usual I will probably be late on something.
Everyone stay safe, have Joyous Merry Christmas.
I have decided to cut back on Donation Quilts next year.
I normally make 6-Queen size quilts a year for Charity.
I want to be able to enjoy quilting again.
And sadly I discovered this year I haven't enjoyed quilting.
Except in our swaps.
Need to step back and think about what's really important to me.
Besides Estelle and Strawberry.
Everybody stay warm.
Mo


----------



## dmm1976

Merry Christmas, Maxine and all  grateful for all my new quilting friends this year !


----------



## COSunflower

Dear MO
It is SOOOO easy to get overwhelmed!!!!! I think that is my middle name sometimes!!!!!! When I retired, I was so burnt out physically and mentally that I didn't do anything extra for a couple years. I have found that if I just focus on making things for my family I am busy enough!!!!! Every day life, caring for my 91 yr old dad and spending as much time as I can with grandkids is ENOUGH. I just had to pull back.

You are practically raising your adorable Estelle, have cute little Strawberry to care for PLUS your parents!!!!! Scale back your focus to JUST them and YOURSELF. Charity work can come later again when Estelle is older and you have more time. I use to donate lots crocheted items to the babies of our NICU and did a lot of volunteering at our local Humane Society but have had to stop for now. Grandchildren grow up SOOOOO fast and NEED that grandparent connection!!!!!

Take some time off and RELAX for a bit. Everything will still be here when you get back. I will say extra prayers for you Mo - Please feel the BIG hug that I am sending!!!!! Kim


----------



## Meima6

If we go beyond the joy and it becomes a burden, then we lose something in the giving of the gift. Bless you and sweet EStelle. She is your blessing.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Dear MO
> It is SOOOO easy to get overwhelmed!!!!! I think that is my middle name sometimes!!!!!! When I retired, I was so burnt out physically and mentally that I didn't do anything extra for a couple years. I have found that if I just focus on making things for my family I am busy enough!!!!! Every day life, caring for my 91 yr old dad and spending as much time as I can with grandkids is ENOUGH. I just had to pull back.
> 
> You are practically raising your adorable Estelle, have cute little Strawberry to care for PLUS your parents!!!!! Scale back your focus to JUST them and YOURSELF. Charity work can come later again when Estelle is older and you have more time. I use to donate lots crocheted items to the babies of our NICU and did a lot of volunteering at our local Humane Society but have had to stop for now. Grandchildren grow up SOOOOO fast and NEED that grandparent connection!!!!!
> 
> Take some time off and RELAX for a bit. Everything will still be here when you get back. I will say extra prayers for you Mo - Please feel the BIG hug that I am sending!!!!! Kim


Kim,
Thanking you for the hug.
I needed that.
Stepping back quilting for others for a while.
Finishing up UFO's quilts, projects.
Then will decide what to do then.


----------



## COSunflower

You survived your 24 hours with the little stink pot??? I am going to work on a few projects for MYSELF in 2018. I do so many creative things but give 99.9% of it away. I decided that I need to value myself also and make Me some pretty things too. Take some time for yourself also this coming year Mo. You deserve it.


----------



## Meima6

Greetings to all! Gretchen's blocks arrived today, and they are truly beautiful! I am in awe.... I have spread them out side by side in my sewing/guest room and have gone in to enjoy them several times already. You will love them too! I am so excited about our swap! Hope you each had a joyful Christmas! I will be in touch. 

Gretchen, you are SO special!

Blessings to All!
Debbie


----------



## dmm1976

Has everyone already started? I'm still shopping for fabrics! Walmart has very little that speaks to me. Going to bigger town tomorrow so I'm hoping to find something. 

I'm also getting new thread. 

Can I see a preview of anyone else's fabric selection?


----------



## Meima6

I have gathered my fabrics, but haven't started yet. I think everyone's slow and fast times are different. They seem to change with our current life experiences. It is all good! I am especially happy, because I needed motivation, and Gretchen gave me that. 

It has been pretty chaotic in my world for a couple of weeks. I am hoping for a calm period soon.

It is very cold here. We have some snow and temperatures in the teens and single digits. Looks as if it means to stay this way for as far as the forecast reaches.

Hope you are all warm and cozy!
Best wishes,
Meima
(Debbie)


----------



## COSunflower

I have gathered some fabrics together and am deciding between 2 different patterns. Have a lot to learn on my new machine also!!! Going from a 25 year old basic machine to a new computerized machine is almost scary!!! Lol!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have my fabrics, my pattern.
But haven't started yet.
Just got home today.
We have had 3 unexpected deaths in the family this month.
Honestly I am too tired to start sewing.
Thursday we are doing Christmas at my house.
Beings I was in Tennessee for Christmas this year.
Third unexpected death.


----------



## Belfrybat

Sorry about your troubles, MO -- let's pray that 2018 will be better for all of us.

Well, I am completely aggravated with myself. I had pulled fabrics, purchased the palm tree focus one, and now I can't find them! I thought I had put them in a project bag, but it's not with the other project bags. Pits! I now have to either tear into the sewing closet or buy more focus fabric. It's only a half yard, so it might just be easier to do that than to look for the lost fabrics. At least I have a large enough stash to find other coordinating fabrics. It is still icy here but the sun is out so the streets should clear by early afternoon, so I might make a JoAnn's run.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> I have gathered some fabrics together and am deciding between 2 different patterns. Have a lot to learn on my new machine also!!! Going from a 25 year old basic machine to a new computerized machine is almost scary!!! Lol!!!


You'll enjoy your new machine once you get the hang of it.
No, I don't have one, but I am testing (playing) with friends to see if I see new machine in my future. Been testing Cricuit machine too. Maybe if I did scrapbooking too, it would justified the expense.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Sorry about your troubles, MO -- let's pray that 2018 will be better for all of us.
> 
> Well, I am completely aggravated with myself. I had pulled fabrics, purchased the palm tree focus one, and now I can't find them! I thought I had put them in a project bag, but it's not with the other project bags. Pits! I now have to either tear into the sewing closet or buy more focus fabric. It's only a half yard, so it might just be easier to do that than to look for the lost fabrics. At least I have a large enough stash to find other coordinating fabrics. It is still icy here but the sun is out so the streets should clear by early afternoon, so I might make a JoAnn's run.


Belfry,
You are so organized. I wish I could get my stuff together like that.
My individual projects are in Sterlite shoe containers, stacked in my Granny's metal jelly cabinet.
They are labeled with chalkboard labels and due dates. At least I am half way organized. lol!
Not going anywhere today. Not even getting dressed, not putting my teeth in, not combing my hair(it looks like a mess), just resting today.Drinking coffee, kicking back reading a book.


----------



## COSunflower

Good for you Mo!!!!! You need that down time right now!!! I have fabric and sewing stuff all over the house right now from my Christmas projects. I need to ReOrganize my sewing room...

Belfry, I have lost fabric also! I find it eventually but usually AFTER I need it!!!! I'm still looking for the Spring blocks that we did a few years ago. We used bright pretty colors and I want to put them with our last Springs floral blocks.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Belfrybat said:


> Sorry about your troubles, MO -- let's pray that 2018 will be better for all of us.
> 
> Well, I am completely aggravated with myself. I had pulled fabrics, purchased the palm tree focus one, and now I can't find them! I thought I had put them in a project bag, but it's not with the other project bags. Pits! I now have to either tear into the sewing closet or buy more focus fabric. It's only a half yard, so it might just be easier to do that than to look for the lost fabrics. At least I have a large enough stash to find other coordinating fabrics. It is still icy here but the sun is out so the streets should clear by early afternoon, so I might make a JoAnn's run.


You will find the fabric when you've either purchased more or when the blocks are finished. You will be looking for something else and right there it will be. This is how it works for me anyway.

Be safe on the roads.


----------



## Belfrybat

DMM - you were interested in seeing some possible fabrics for the swap. This is what I pulled a few weeks ago -- finally found them! I don't have the "pop of colour" that Angie suggested so might look at adding another. We'll see...


----------



## Belfrybat

Folks - I heard from Angie a week or so ago and she can no longer post on this forum, so I don't know if she is following this thread or not. She is now on another new homesteading forum called Homesteading and Country Living Forum.


----------



## COSunflower

Oh dear!!!!! Did she get banned for something???? It wont be the same without Angie!!!! I guess we will just have to carry on by ourselves if we want to keep this going.


----------



## COSunflower

I just went over and joined the new forum. It looks like a nice one! Have you checked it out Belfrybat?


----------



## Belfrybat

As I understand, she hasn't been banned, but since she helped start the other forum she can no post here. I found out about the new forum a couple of weeks ago and have mainly been lurking. I'm Elgar over there (trying to lose the "Belfrybat" moniker). Angie and I are hoping to build up interest in swaps and work alongs but I imagine it will take some time.


----------



## COSunflower

I'll watch for you "Elgar"  I think as more women join, the interest in swaps and work a longs will come. Everyone is just overwhelmed right now from the holidays.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Found out today, my oldest son(Estelle's daddy) is getting serious about a lady friend.
Not Estelle's mom. I get to meet her in the next two weeks.
She also has children.
From no grandchildren to at least 4 this year.
Besides Estelle.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Belfrybat said:


> Folks - I heard from Angie a week or so ago and she can no longer post on this forum, so I don't know if she is following this thread or not. She is now on another new homesteading forum called Homesteading and Country Living Forum.


Where do I find the two new forums?
Been looking haven't found yet?


----------



## COSunflower

I just Googled " Homesteading and Country Living Forum " and it came up so I clicked on it. You have to register when you get to the site to be able to post things. It's all one forum.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Well it's official Estelle's daddy(my oldest son) is engaged.
i would have liked to have met her before the engagement.
Oh well.....
As long as they are happy I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## COSunflower

Omgoodness Mo!!!!
I hope that she is nice and likes babies!!!!! When will you get to meet her? That is kind of nerve racking news considering that Estelle will be in the midst of this also. Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## COSunflower

PS... Mo, it's a good thing that quilting is good for calming the nerves!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Omgoodness Mo!!!!
> I hope that she is nice and likes babies!!!!! When will you get to meet her? That is kind of nerve racking news considering that Estelle will be in the midst of this also. Keep us posted!!!!


The way things are going probably at the wedding.
That's was pretty much the way the youngest son's engagement was too.
And they have been married a little over a year...
Oldest son already told his lady she has no say about Estelle.
She has a mother, Granny,Nana,Grandma Lois(my mom), Aunt Laura etc.
My son says they are waiting 5 years before they have children.
So he is sure they will make it. We will see.
As for me.... I am reserving judgement about the whole situation.
Oldest son's room mate is a tad bit upset to put it mildly.
She has to move. She had hoped her and Charlie's relationship would blossom.
It didn't at least not on his side.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Where do I find the two new forums?
> Been looking haven't found yet?


I hope this works out well for Estelle.

Here is the link to Homesteading & Country Living. I've joined but haven't commented yet.


----------



## Calico Katie

I was visiting with Angie last night and I'll be doing a BOW over there to help boost the quilting forum. Come on over and take a look!

http://forum.homestead.org/threads/homesteaders-nine-patch-bow-quiltalong.800/


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen Ann said:


> I hope this works out well for Estelle.
> 
> Here is the link to Homesteading & Country Living. I've joined but haven't commented yet.


Just joined but haven't commented either.
Just looking around for now.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> The way things are going probably at the wedding.
> That's was pretty much the way the youngest son's engagement was too.
> And they have been married a little over a year...
> Oldest son already told his lady she has no say about Estelle.
> She has a mother, Granny,Nana,Grandma Lois(my mom), Aunt Laura etc.
> My son says they are waiting 5 years before they have children.
> So he is sure they will make it. We will see.
> As for me.... I am reserving judgement about the whole situation.
> Oldest son's room mate is a tad bit upset to put it mildly.
> She has to move. She had hoped her and Charlie's relationship would blossom.
> It didn't at least not on his side.


What a mess!
She's having second thoughts now after posting ring all over Facebook.
She doesn't want to wait to have their own children.
She wants one now. So their child and Estelle can grow up together.
My son says no children till they have been together for 5 years. Period.
No discussion!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen Ann said:


> I hope this works out well for Estelle.
> 
> Here is the link to Homesteading & Country Living. I've joined but haven't commented yet.


Me too!


----------



## Jlynnp

I have looked around the other site as well.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Shortest engagement is now over.
Mom (me) stepped in when she threatened Estelle's mom.
Filing restraining order in morning.


----------



## COSunflower

Omgoodness Mo!!! What a mess!!! I'm glad that it is over for Estelles sake!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Omgoodness Mo!!! What a mess!!! I'm glad that it is over for Estelles sake!!!


Me too!
Really ought not make mom mad when she's sick.
It won't be pretty.
I go to Dr. tomorrow.
Fever,hacking deep cough,ribs hurt from coughing,temperature,
hot dry skin, ears hurt,chest rattles when breathing.
Good news is Estelle's teeth came through.
1 on top and 1 on bottom.


----------



## dmm1976

Belfrybat said:


> DMM - you were interested in seeing some possible fabrics for the swap. This is what I pulled a few weeks ago -- finally found them! I don't have the "pop of colour" that Angie suggested so might look at adding another. We'll see...
> View attachment 64026


Thank you!


----------



## dmm1976

Mo- sorry about all the drama. Ugh. At least the crazy came out early. 

Well things have been busy busy busy over here on our little " homestead". Started foundation on our chicken coop and will start framing this weekend. It's a woods style chicken coop and I'm so excited about it. We are going to let them "free range" in a little Grove of persimmon's and cherry tree that we will fence in. Maybe eventually they will get run of the whole place but for now we will give them some space and lock the coop up at night. 

We also had to get the garage all.sorted and cleaned for working space. I'm going it has been so cold. But finally the snap broke and it was 68 yesterday!!!! 

We started on our pumpkin patch too. And will have trellis rows for gourds and loufa.

In sewing news , I did something wrong when winding a new bobbin and the. Top thread got all tangled into my bobbin area with the hook part. I have to take it in . If it will cost too much to fix I will just buy a new machine...the one at Walmart for $70 seems like a perfect basic machine. 

In the meantime I will be cutting and making sure all my pieces are perfect and do some pinning... probably a good thing since I like to rush once I get going. So for a now I can just make sure that everything is just so. 

I will check out this other site. I kind of like the idea if "country living " vs " homesteading " cuz some people get doesn't right rude about what is and isn't considered a homestead.


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm - get your machine book out. It is easy to take the front plate off of where your bobbin goes to take out the shuttle and get the thread mess cleaned out and to put it back together again. My old machine needs to go to the shop too. I think the part that you turn counter clockwise to fill your bobbin and then back to sew is worn out. Happened to another old machine I had too. Am wondering about the cost also.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

When do send blocks to Meima6?
Hopefully I will feel like sewing tomorrow.
Made several sample blocks which will eventually go into March or April Baby Quilt.
Beings I'm ill, of course Strawberry is full of P&V.


----------



## Meima6

MoBookworm1957 said:


> When do send blocks to Meima6?
> Hopefully I will feel like sewing tomorrow.
> Made several sample blocks which will eventually go into March or April Baby Quilt.
> Beings I'm ill, of course Strawberry is full of P&V.


Hi Mo,
Mail date is February 2nd. Hope you feel better soon. 
Hugs,
Meima


----------



## Gretchen Ann

dmm1976 said:


> Mo- sorry about all the drama. Ugh. At least the crazy came out early.
> 
> Well things have been busy busy busy over here on our little " homestead". Started foundation on our chicken coop and will start framing this weekend. It's a woods style chicken coop and I'm so excited about it. We are going to let them "free range" in a little Grove of persimmon's and cherry tree that we will fence in. Maybe eventually they will get run of the whole place but for now we will give them some space and lock the coop up at night.
> 
> We also had to get the garage all.sorted and cleaned for working space. I'm going it has been so cold. But finally the snap broke and it was 68 yesterday!!!!
> 
> We started on our pumpkin patch too. And will have trellis rows for gourds and loufa.
> 
> In sewing news , I did something wrong when winding a new bobbin and the. Top thread got all tangled into my bobbin area with the hook part. I have to take it in . If it will cost too much to fix I will just buy a new machine...the one at Walmart for $70 seems like a perfect basic machine.
> 
> In the meantime I will be cutting and making sure all my pieces are perfect and do some pinning... probably a good thing since I like to rush once I get going. So for a now I can just make sure that everything is just so.
> 
> I will check out this other site. I kind of like the idea if "country living " vs " homesteading " cuz some people get doesn't right rude about what is and isn't considered a homestead.


Make sure you ask for an estimate of what the cost will be to clean out the bobbin case. If they won't give you one, don't leave the machine.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I need to clean of my sewing table, can't find important part of my tree building experience.
Looking for mini orange peel template.
Feeling bummed.


----------



## COSunflower

Man oh man!!!! I better hurry!!! I'm just now learning to use my new machine! Ive been burned out from all of my holiday sewing!!! Lol!!! I am going to devote my weekend to the swap!!! How many blocks now Meima???


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Man oh man!!!! I better hurry!!! I'm just now learning to use my new machine! Ive been burned out from all of my holiday sewing!!! Lol!!! I am going to devote my weekend to the swap!!! How many blocks now Meima???


Greetings! We are at 7 plus one for hostess. 

Sorry to be slow to respond. Dad has been the hospital for a week. First pneumonia, then a-fib.


----------



## COSunflower

Oh Debbie!!! I'm so sorry about your Dad!!! How old is he? I sure hope that he recovers from pnuemonia - it is SOOOO bad on us seniors!!! The flu is rampant here.  When I was at our clinic for my periodic bloodwork, the nurse told me that our hospital was TOTALLY OUT of ER beds!!! The hospital told them NOT to send patients over because of it!!! What in the heck do they do then? They've been running out of IV solutions etc. All of our local hospital are FULL of flu patients.  My DIL from Bandon was here and she said that her LITTLE hospital had 8 flu patients and she said that it was A LOT for THEM. Our news said that this flu season is like the year that we had the SWINE FLU outbreak.  I sure hope that I can stay well!!! I have a fever right now but think it is because of the inner ear infection that I have. I was having dizzy spells the last 3 days so the dr. did some checking and my left ear has an inner ear infection.  I don't FEEL bad except for being tired, having a fever, and being dizzy at times.


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Oh Debbie!!! I'm so sorry about your Dad!!! How old is he? I sure hope that he recovers from pnuemonia - it is SOOOO bad on us seniors!!! The flu is rampant here.  When I was at our clinic for my periodic bloodwork, the nurse told me that our hospital was TOTALLY OUT of ER beds!!! The hospital told them NOT to send patients over because of it!!! What in the heck do they do then? They've been running out of IV solutions etc. All of our local hospital are FULL of flu patients.  My DIL from Bandon was here and she said that her LITTLE hospital had 8 flu patients and she said that it was A LOT for THEM. Our news said that this flu season is like the year that we had the SWINE FLU outbreak.  I sure hope that I can stay well!!! I have a fever right now but think it is because of the inner ear infection that I have. I was having dizzy spells the last 3 days so the dr. did some checking and my left ear has an inner ear infection.  I don't FEEL bad except for being tired, having a fever, and being dizzy at times.


Oh my! It is bad here too. When I took Dad back in to emergency for a-fib on Wednesday, there were beds in the hallways of emergency and the emergency waiting room was full!

They told me the hospital was full. I heard them today counseling the gentleman in the room with my dad, that if he got flu, he should only come in under certain circumstances. 

They are telling folks that it is dangerous to be in the hospital because you can get some really bad germs there. :/
My Dad is still there and we have a bad storm coming. Dad is doing better today, but he is very weak. He is 84 and has many health issues. 

Please take care of yourself. Ear infections can be tricky! I hope you are better soon, so that you can enjoy your new toy.  I am hoping to get my blocks cut tomorrow. It is hard to get any sewing time in when I get to the hospital before 8am and do not get home until dark. I am way too tired to sew. However, while Dad is sleeping I read, and look at my quilt block books. 

Hugs, 
Debbie


----------



## Jlynnp

The flu is bad here as well, I am so drained of iron that I need to be extra careful not to get sick. I am trying to avoid a lot of people at this time. Spending a lot of time at home. I do have 3 Dr appts next week so I will roll the dice and see how it goes.


----------



## Meima6

Jlynnp said:


> The flu is bad here as well, I am so drained of iron that I need to be extra careful not to get sick. I am trying to avoid a lot of people at this time. Spending a lot of time at home. I do have 3 Dr appts next week so I will roll the dice and see how it goes.


Yes, be careful out there.


----------



## COSunflower

I have been trying to stay home also! I have a dental appt next Thurs. but not going anywhere else!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I have the flu also.
Sinus infection, ear infection,generally feeling yucky.
Even though I can't go see her.
Estelle is doing wonderful.


----------



## dmm1976

Internet hugs and healing prayers for those that are battling sickness. 

We've been very grateful for no major illness in our house since our son came home from the NICU. My biggest fear is him getting sick and ending up in critical care again.


----------



## COSunflower

Oh MO!!!!! I do hope that you feel better soon! How miserable!!! I still have a fever but it is going down - 99.3 now. I feel OK, just tired. I think it is from my inner ear infection. I've had it 3 days now. I sure don't want to expose anyone else OR get exposed to something WORSE so am staying home and sewing.  Got my pattern ready and most of my fabrics ready for my swap blocks. I'll be cutting and sewing today and tomorrow. I finished up another grandkid quilt yesterday and sent it home to the coast with my DIL today.  Gave the little sister hers when they got here Thursday. She loves it! And so does her mom! I promised to make her one with the Fall blocks that we did for her birthday in August. Fall colors are her favorite.


----------



## Belfrybat

I hope everyone gets to feeling better soon. This has been a hard season for the flu just about everywhere. 

I'm finished with the blocks and will get them in the mail tomorrow. It's too cold to get out today -- 18 with a wind chill factor of 0. I'm staying in!


----------



## COSunflower

I have all of my block pieces ready to sew but found that I didn't have enough bleached muslin for the background pieces! I have to go into town tomorrow so will get some more. I'm hoping to mail mine this coming Monday.


----------



## Belfrybat

Well, the blocks didn't go out and it's 7 degrees this morning with a windchill factor of -4. I know you northern gals are laughing but for us southern belles, that is just too darn cold to get out unless absolutely necessary! I'll poke my nose out of the house once the temps are above freezing.

I'm not too please with my blocks which I've named "South meets North" as they are a tad dark. But I love the hostess block I made -- Arkansas Crossroads -- and plan on making more of that pattern from similar fabrics to fill in so I can make a quilt from our blocks. I think it will look nice in the corners to frame the other blocks.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Still looking for miniature orange peel template.
Beginning to think Strawberry might of ate it.
Just kidding about Strawberry eating the miniature orange peel.
Health update: No fever, still have cough, and three cracked ribs from coughing.
Still exhausted from being sick.
Got most of the blocks cut out, just not the tree part.
May have to rethink that part.
May have to go back to Charlie Brown tree idea.
After this swap, I will be taking a much needed break from quilting for other people.
Going to do some UFO'S(unfinished Fabric Objects).
Going to be making up about 12 cross stitched birth announcements.
I'm 3 behind for the family. 1 boy and 2 girls.
Their patterns will be my favorite patterns Sun Bonnet Sue and Farmer Sam.
Finishing up Heirloom quilts for 3 nieces,1 nephew and 3 more baby quilts for future great nieces and nephews. Finish my oldest son's 3 D Dragon quilt ( Gram's Thread project), the the last Gram's thread project will be my quilt. Haven't decided on pattern yet. Gram's Thread Projects are stitched with the thread she and my great grandmother used in all their grandchildren's quilts. I have 25 spools of thread left, when it is gone that's it.


----------



## COSunflower

I have a ton of UFOs to finish up also!!!!!


----------



## Forcast

Wow is it really hard to switch to a new sewing machine! Oh my your muscular memory is hard to change after so many years using the same machine. Gues it just takes time


----------



## COSunflower

You said it Forcast!!!! I had the same problem!!! I'm really liking my new machine now though. It was definitely a real learning experience!!!! Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## dmm1976

Hey all just checking in to say hi.  Hope you all are surviving in this cold.


----------



## Belfrybat

Surviving, but not liking it. However, temps are supposed to be in the 60s today through most of the next week.  Works for me!

My blocks are in the mailbox awaiting pick up. Postage is going up next week, so I put an extra stamp on to hopefully cover the raise.


----------



## COSunflower

I was able to get to JoAnns Wed. when I picked up my granddaughter Olivia from school. My background fabric is washed and ready to cut. I had to get a big molar pulled yesterday and it felt like a mule kicked me in the jaw so didn't get any sewing done yesterday. I WILL today though and should be able to mail my blocks on Monday.


----------



## Forcast

Feel betterCoS


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Forcast I do feel MUCH better today!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Didn't get any sewing done this weekend but I did get to play with my 4 Madras grankids!!! So....will sew today and see what I can accomplish. How is everyone??? Staying well I hope? Are you feeling better Mo???


----------



## Meima6

Oh Bel!! Your blocks arrived today. I think they are just beautiful, and I love the hostess block! Your blocks are truly a celebration of trees. 

My blocks are set out in little stacks ready to assemble tomorrow (hopefully). This woodland theme is great for the imagination. I did one set and my husband really liked them. Now he is eyeing the second set. I think I will lay them out with the ones you folks send, and see which set matches best!

We have gone from subzero to 60 degrees. I hope the bugs get zapped. I found a wasp on the porch today! They take advantage of every opportunity.  it is the ticks that I hate. The subzero will be worth it, if it takes out even half of the ticks.


Hopefully everyone will feel well enough to even think about quilt blocks soon. This has been a really tough season for flu and pneumonia.

Blessings to All,
Meima


----------



## COSunflower

I got all of my background pieces cut out and more parts sewn. In the morning when I have good light I will get the blocks pieced. I havent decided exactly how I will do the hostess block yet though.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Didn't get any sewing done this weekend but I did get to play with my 4 Madras grankids!!! So....will sew today and see what I can accomplish. How is everyone??? Staying well I hope? Are you feeling better Mo???


Yes CoSunflower much better.
Went to watch Estelle today.
No crawling for this little lady.
Nope, she wants to be upright. She is working on pulling herself upright.
Still no teeth, lots of drool though.
Planning on sewing Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday.
Will have Estelle on Friday.
She now grunts, low pitch, medium pitch and that little shrill high pitch.


----------



## maxine

CoSunflower so glad you are feeling better.. Mo you are certainly having some wild times with family and Estelle! Hope hope you are feeling better too,, Belfry you are awesome as usual getting your blocks mailed! whew.. dmm hope you get your machine back up and running smoothly,!! and Hello to everyone else too!!

Meima I have finished sewing my blocks.. now get them ironed and squared up to send.. hope to pop them in the mail this week.. and Oh,, we are Home from AZ now,, Husband has a Doctor appt next week, and needs hernia surgery so hope they will schedule that very quickly.. we want to go back to AZ for the Spring.. we truly loved it there and hope to eventually live there year round.. really don't like this cold, wet ORegon weather.. the warm sunny 75 degree days were much better.. 

Everyone keep well and warm!


----------



## Belfrybat

Glad you liked the blocks, Meima. I was afraid they were a bit dull. I liked the hostess block enough that I'm making 4 to put in the corners of the quilt I'll make from this swap. Two will be mirror images to hopefully "frame" the quilt.


----------



## maxine

Blocks are ready to mail.. hope to do that on Wed.. will let you know for sure... we've had sunny weather for a couple of days.. nice.. but still not 75 degrees! Everyone keep well and warm..


----------



## Meima6

Greetings Friends!
We are now in the final stretch for the completion of our blocks. I finished my second set of blocks today, and I think they are a better fit. When all of the blocks have arrived, I will try both sets just in case. 

I am usually not this prolific with my quilting, but I was snowed in for a couple of days and was able to just enjoy the moment. Also, my brother is helping me more with my dad's doctor appointments. I have also hired a friend of the family to spend two hours, three days a week with Dad, even though he is at assisted living. He requires a lot of one on one interaction in order to be content. 

I hope all of you are warm, well, and happy. Winter can be a trial sometimes. Maxine's love for the Arizona weather has planted a little seed in my head that may sprout into a trip there someday.

Please let me know if you run into a road block and are unable to mail your blocks by February 2nd. Road blocks are often navigated more quickly with support from your friends. 

Blessings and Hugs to all of you,
Debbie (Meima)


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> I got all of my background pieces cut out and more parts sewn. In the morning when I have good light I will get the blocks pieced. I havent decided exactly how I will do the hostess block yet though.


Don't stress! I will love it no matter what. I just feel privileged to be a hostess and a second block is like Christmas.


----------



## Meima6

dmm1976 said:


> Hey all just checking in to say hi.  Hope you all are surviving in this cold.


How are you? We have had a few days of warmer weather, but the weather forecast says the cold is headed our way tonight. Be well!


----------



## Meima6

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Yes CoSunflower much better.
> Went to watch Estelle today.
> No crawling for this little lady.
> Nope, she wants to be upright. She is working on pulling herself upright.
> Still no teeth, lots of drool though.
> Planning on sewing Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday.
> Will have Estelle on Friday.
> She now grunts, low pitch, medium pitch and that little shrill high pitch.


Hope all is well with you Mo. The Grands are very grand indeed. I will be keeping one of my grandsons for a few days toward the end of the week. My daughter will be attending some sort of teacher training, and even though my son-in-law will be home, he unravels when juggling two.


----------



## maxine

Oh dear.. did I miss that we are supposed to be making two blocks for each person ?? !!! I only made one each (7)+ hostess.. Meima you said you had made a second set..


----------



## Meima6

Belfrybat said:


> Glad you liked the blocks, Meima. I was afraid they were a bit dull. I liked the hostess block enough that I'm making 4 to put in the corners of the quilt I'll make from this swap. Two will be mirror images to hopefully "frame" the quilt.


Oh Bel, 
Those blocks were perfect for my taste. I did not find them dull at all! And the hostess block was absolutely perfect! GREAT idea to use the block to frame the quilt!
Blessings to you, 
Meima
Oh no. Only one set. I just made the first one and then did not think it was appropriate. No problem... You are a okay!


----------



## Meima6

maxine said:


> Oh dear.. did I miss that we are supposed to be making two blocks for each person ?? !!! I only made one each (7)+ hostess.. Meima you said you had made a second set..


Only one set! No worries. My first set was not a good fit, so I made a second. You are just fine. Sorry to worry or confuse you.


----------



## Forcast

Not sure if this is the place for this but didnt see many new post any other place. Someone said they needed different color threads.


----------



## maxine

Whew!! thank goodness...  Oh Meima while I am thinking about it,, I have been opening all my mail I received while I was in AZ.. Thank You so much for the beautiful Thanksgiving card.. very nice to be remembered!


----------



## COSunflower

My blocks are finally done except for my Hostess block which I will do tomorrow. I'm not very happy with my quilting skills on these blocks and have to remind myself that I quilt for fun and not perfection.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

Meima6 said:


> I hope all of you are warm, well, and happy. Winter can be a trial sometimes. Maxine's love for the Arizona weather has planted a little seed in my head that may sprout into a trip there someday.
> )


My daughter lives in Arizona, I love to visit her in the winter. I doubt my husband and I will ever spend the winter in another state, but if we do, it will be Arizona.


----------



## COSunflower

My Hostess block is almost done so will be mailing tomorrow!!!


----------



## COSunflower

All done!!!! Just put my name tags on and now am ready to mail!!! I will be sending it off in the morning Meima. I really like my Hostess block - thanks to some fabric that Maxine gave me. Thank you Maxine! You will recognize the fabric when Meima posts a picture.


----------



## COSunflower

Meima - Mailed my blocks this morning first think 1st class. Let me know when they arrive.


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> My blocks are finally done except for my Hostess block which I will do tomorrow. I'm not very happy with my quilting skills on these blocks and have to remind myself that I quilt for fun and not perfection.


This is all about fun and friendship.


----------



## Meima6

I am hovering over the mailbox, watching for the squishies! Please let me know if you were unable to mail by today. It will save me frostbite! Seriously, I am so excited! Hope you are all warm, healthy, and happy.


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Meima - Mailed my blocks this morning first think 1st class. Let me know when they arrive.


Will do, Dear Friend.


----------



## maxine

Mailed my blocks today.. should receive them on Monday! Hurray! I made a used a "new to Me" pattern for your Hostess Block Meima... from quilters cache called, (the) Pines.. it's a foundation pieced.. I enjoyed making it so much I had to make one for myself too.. I'm really excited to see all the Tree Blocks.. I think they are going to make a fun quilt..


----------



## dmm1976

Ok ladies so I'm behind since I'm still without a machine. Meima if it's ok I can send you my blocks late ( like end of month late) I will send a money order and envelopes to cover mailing out my blocks separately. Seems to be some confusion with DH as to what priority my machine is vs his laptop 
but I'm getting a new darn machine when taxes come in. And I will sew my heart out to get the out to you.i don't want to hold anyone up.


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm - I was SO lucky for my kids to get me a new machine!!! I think that they got it on Amazon like Forcast (she has the same one) and it didnt cost very much!!!! I think Forcast said $79??? Check there - ours is a Brothers Project Runway machine. Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## Meima6

dmm1976 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm behind since I'm still without a machine. Meima if it's ok I can send you my blocks late ( like end of month late) I will send a money order and envelopes to cover mailing out my blocks separately. Seems to be some confusion with DH as to what priority my machine is vs his laptop
> but I'm getting a new darn machine when taxes come in. And I will sew my heart out to get the out to you.i don't want to hold anyone up.


Dear dmm, 
Please do not stress! Let's do it this way. I made some extra blocks, so I will assume your identity for this swap. I'll cover your blocks for you, and you can send an extra block to our group members when you swap with them in the future. Or you can pm them and send the blocks directly, but I would love to help you with this, and you can pay it forward however you wish. As a new quilter, I think you need to begin with a happy experience. Since I am the hostess, I would like to do this for you.
Blessings, 
Meima


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Meima - Mailed my blocks this morning first think 1st class. Let me know when they arrive.


They are here! They are here! The blocks are SO nice, and the hostess block is awesome! I am so excited to share pictures when all of the squishes have arrived!

I also was more than excited for my snail mail letter. You are such a special friend, Kim.


----------



## maxine

dmm how very frustrating to not have a sewing machine! I very much want your block and am willing to wait until you get them sewed.. you have become a wonderful friend here.. take a deep breath and know it will all be okay eventually.. )

Meima you are so sweet to help dmm out with your extra blocks.. now I would love to *have two* of your blocks but you really don't have to send me an extra... I can wait for dmm to finish and send them.. this is such a wonderful group of ladies.. !!


----------



## COSunflower

Something we have done is the past is if someone was floundering for some reason and going to be late, the Hostess would go ahead and send everyone's block to the person (if OK with everyone else) and then that person would send a block to each person individually when she was done. A block will fit into a business sized envelope so won't cost too much. 

What do you think everyone??? I am willing to go ahead and give DMM my swap block - she has been trying SO HARD and we all know how it feels when our machines up and die.  I have one that died at Christmas and is waiting to be fixed also. She can mail be mine later when she gets them finished.


----------



## Meima6

maxine said:


> dmm how very frustrating to not have a sewing machine! I very much want your block and am willing to wait until you get them sewed.. you have become a wonderful friend here.. take a deep breath and know it will all be okay eventually.. )
> 
> Meima you are so sweet to help dmm out with your extra blocks.. now I would love to *have two* of your blocks but you really don't have to send me an extra... I can wait for dmm to finish and send them.. this is such a wonderful group of ladies.. !!


I bow to you, Maxine. We will respect your gentle advice. 
You are right, dmm's blocks are worth waiting for. Every Friend has a special touch to his/her work.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am also going to be late again.
Hopefully will get mailed out by Friday.
Been in hospital.
Have another doctor appointment Monday.
Vampires want blood again.
We have tried 3 times so far to get blood.
I will not be doing anymore swaps for a while.
Just want to sew, quilt for myself and rest.
I am willing to wait for my blocks.
When you get them done it will be special to me.
My first night home tonight in a week.
Estelle is trying to stand up, she's taking small steps holding on to some bodies fingers.
No teeth yet, lots of drool and spit kisses today.
My sewing machine is also Brother Runaway model.
Love it.


----------



## COSunflower

Omgoodness Mo!!!! Were you in the hospital for complications of that darn flu you had??? This year's flu bug has been BAD!!! Im so glad that you are OK and back home!!! Rest and be well my friend!!! P.S. That is AWESOME that you have a Brother Project Runway machine also! I love mine to!!!


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I'm willing to wait for the blocks. I'm not going to do anything with them right away, they'll probably sit in a box until next winter anyway.


----------



## dmm1976

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I am also going to be late again.
> Hopefully will get mailed out by Friday.
> Been in hospital.
> Have another doctor appointment Monday.
> Vampires want blood again.
> We have tried 3 times so far to get blood.
> I will not be doing anymore swaps for a while.
> Just want to sew, quilt for myself and rest.
> I am willing to wait for my blocks.
> When you get them done it will be special to me.
> My first night home tonight in a week.
> Estelle is trying to stand up, she's taking small steps holding on to some bodies fingers.
> No teeth yet, lots of drool and spit kisses today.
> My sewing machine is also Brother Runaway model.
> Love it.


Mo, hope you feel better soon . Hugs.

And ladies you are all so sweet. I'll definitely be looking into that brother model. DH said I could get a new one AND the old one fixed when taxes come in. I'll keep you updated for sure! Thanks for understanding!!!


----------



## Meima6

maxine said:


> Mailed my blocks today.. should receive them on Monday! Hurray! I made a used a "new to Me" pattern for your Hostess Block Meima... from quilters cache called, (the) Pines.. it's a foundation pieced.. I enjoyed making it so much I had to make one for myself too.. I'm really excited to see all the Tree Blocks.. I think they are going to make a fun quilt..


I'll be watching for them! Yay! This is fun.


----------



## Belfrybat

MO - sorry you are still ill. This year has been horrible for the flu. Six schools in our area shut down Th/Fri due to high absences and the need to disinfect the schools.

Meima - your offer is lovely, thank you. But I too would like to have DMM's block. As Maxine said, in the past someone who was going to be very late mailed them individually to each of us. 

DMM - Amazon has great prices on machines. I have the Brother 6000i and love it. Although a small machine, it's a real workhorse. I've had mine for 5 years with nary a problem. Well worth what I paid for it. 
https://www.amazon.com/Brother-Feat...eywords=brother+project+runway+sewing+machine


----------



## Meima6

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I am also going to be late again.
> Hopefully will get mailed out by Friday.
> Been in hospital.
> Have another doctor appointment Monday.
> Vampires want blood again.
> We have tried 3 times so far to get blood.
> I will not be doing anymore swaps for a while.
> Just want to sew, quilt for myself and rest.
> I am willing to wait for my blocks.
> When you get them done it will be special to me.
> My first night home tonight in a week.
> Estelle is trying to stand up, she's taking small steps holding on to some bodies fingers.
> No teeth yet, lots of drool and spit kisses today.
> My sewing machine is also Brother Runaway model.
> Love it.


Oh Mo! So glad you are back at home from the hospital. Sorry times have been difficult. 
I understand your need to refrain from swaps for a while. Your life is so very busy and your time with Estelle is precious and fleeting. She will grow up before you know it, and school will claim her days. 

Your health is important too! Too much worry and stress chips away at your immune system and wears you down.
I didn't swap for a period of several years while caring for my youngest grand and then my dear mother.

As you see, we are pondering the procedure for our swap Friends who have encountered big bumps in the road and need extra time. I am looking for advice from our veterans and a consensus from our little group.

So glad you are better!


----------



## maxine

oh my goodness Mo! wow.. definitely take good care of yourself, this flu is horrific!! That Estelle is really growing up fast.. so cute too..

dmm a new sewing machine plus fixing your old one is wonderful.. I keep saying I need to get anther machine for when I have to take mine for servicing.. I have withdrawals when I don't have it around if nothing else to just pet! hahahahaha.. 

We are having some beautiful sunny weather this week,, very odd for this time of year.. I'm sure the wet, cold rain will return soon,, but maybe I can get some much needed yard work done this week.. or not..  Everyone keep well..!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thank you ladies.
I plan of sewing when I get home tomorrow home from Doctor appointment.
The vampires are trying again for blood. Hopefully 4 times are the charm.
I bought my Brother Runway Model machine from Walmart several years ago.
Pretty sure it was $59.
This dang flu crap makes me exhausted.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Thank you ladies.
> I plan of sewing when I get home tomorrow home from Doctor appointment.
> The vampires are trying again for blood. Hopefully 4 times are the charm.
> I bought my Brother Runway Model machine from Walmart several years ago.
> Pretty sure it was $59.
> This dang flu crap makes me exhausted.


Wahoo! 
The vampires got their 10 tubes of blood.
Blood pressure is 132/70
Oxygen is 60
A1C's are 5.5
Everything pretty good.
Got my x-rays done, on both knees.
(knee replacements in my future)
Lost some weight too.(not nearly enough)
Off to take nap then sew on blocks.
Oh, got whooping cough shot too.
Temperature is 96.5*.


----------



## COSunflower

Yay!!!! You just need some rest now! I'm so glad that you are feeling better!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thought you would like this Estelle is 7 months old now.


----------



## maxine

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Meima6

Maxine's blocks arrived in yesterday's mail. I love them, and the hostess block is awesome! I can't wait for everyone to see the blocks! You are an amazing band of Quilter's.


----------



## Meima6

This is probably my favorite swap theme so far. I love woodlands, the green colors of forests, and particularly trees...especially pines and palms. And birds! And little cabins in the woods. Thanks to everyone for participating, and we have two more swappers' work to enjoy!


----------



## COSunflower

Are everyones in now? (Except Mo and Dmm) I can hardly wait to see them!!!


----------



## Meima6

Yes! Prepare to be dazzled!


----------



## COSunflower

Yay!!!!! I'm so excited! Let us know when you mail them so that we can stalk the p.o.!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

DMM - I don't know if you have a Walmart near you, but I just received an e-mail about a price drop on a simple but decent Brother machine: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Brother-...zhc+bPW3vTXcH7afalylwGH1dJZTcu0SP0D6gc1NtE9F+


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Blocks will go in mail Monday.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Blocks will go in mail Monday.


I have 2 days no Estelle, then 1 day I have Estelle, then 3 days no Estelle.
Mini vacation! 16 hour days are long.
When I have those days, all I do is eat, shower, take care of Strawberry, prepare simple dishes to eat. Then the following week Estelle's daddy is on vacation for 9 days. Wahoo!


----------



## COSunflower

Yay!!!! You get some "rest up" time!!! Enjoy your time off Mo!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

MoBookworm1957 said:


> I have 2 days no Estelle, then 1 day I have Estelle, then 3 days no Estelle.
> Mini vacation! 16 hour days are long.
> When I have those days, all I do is eat, shower, take care of Strawberry, prepare simple dishes to eat. Then the following week Estelle's daddy is on vacation for 9 days. Wahoo!


Hence why I am almost late for something.


----------



## COSunflower

Better late than never!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Better late than never!!!!


Just once in while would like to be on time.
Suppose to be working baby gift for newest great nephew baby shower 18 Feb.2018.
got the invite yesterday.sigh!


----------



## COSunflower

My grandma always said "No rest for the wicked!" LOL!!!


----------



## maxine

Wow.. that is pretty short notice.. maybe she wants you to buy something instead of sewing?? some people are like that.. don't appreciate something home made.. otherwise,, Yep no rest for the wicked!


----------



## COSunflower

I only make homemade gifts for those I KNOW will appreciate them. If I get an invite for anything from someone I don't see regularly I respectfully decline.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> My grandma always said "No rest for the wicked!" LOL!!!


I know that saying.
She gave me her nursery colors in the invitation.
Varies shades of blue.


----------



## maxine

Probably so you could buy the correct color..?? sounds very rude to me that she told you so close to the date of the baby shower.. like she does not appreciate your sewing efforts.. give her 3 blue wash clothes and a pair of booties..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Probably so you could buy the correct color..?? sounds very rude to me that she told you so close to the date of the baby shower.. like she does not appreciate your sewing efforts.. give her 3 blue wash clothes and a pair of booties..


Invitation was mailed 3 weeks ago.
I only check mail when VA sends my medicine.
My fault.
Just got to put backing on one I made for different great nephew.
He doesn't like animals, but he loves sports, so working on twin size for him.
Give his baby quilt to new great nephew.
Still short 2 girl baby quilts, but using Spring and Summer Swap blocks for them.
Then will embroidery birth announcements for 4 that am behind on.
2 boys, 2 girls.
But will make up 6 extra just in case.
Found will be great aunt again in September too.
March- unknown
April- Boy
September- unknown.


----------



## maxine

ah.. well then yep it's on you,, hope it all works out !


----------



## COSunflower

That's a good idea to make up some baby quilts in advance Mo!!! I need to do that!!! I am so far behind in my sewing that I don't know WHEN I will get caught up!!! LOL!!!


----------



## COSunflower

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jlynnp

Making some ahead is a good idea. I think I will do that as well. I have 3 throw sized tops and backs I just need to finish up. Right now I am working on a commissioned quilt using baby clothes.


----------



## maxine

Yes great idea Mo!! I want to make two girl & two boy baby quilts to keep on hand.. but I'm like CoSunflower,, I am so far behind that I'm not sure if I'll ever get caught up,, whew!


----------



## COSunflower

Meima, will the blocks be mailed soon??? Are we ready???


----------



## Meima6

COSunflower said:


> Meima, will the blocks be mailed soon??? Are we ready???


We are as ready as we will be.  watch your boxes early next week for a squishie and a letter. 

Blessings to all of our swappers.


----------



## COSunflower

Has anyone gotten their squishie yet???


----------



## maxine

Not yet darn it.. going to start piling up rocks by my mailbox.. if the mail lady doesn't deliver them soon, I'm going to start chunking rocks at her until she does!!!


----------



## Meima6

Well, I forgot that the mail would not be running on Monday.... Anticipation!


----------



## maxine

Oh that's correct.. okay I'll let mail lady slide another day..


----------



## COSunflower

Lol!!! Im going to be gone caring for little grandchildren this weekend so maybe I will have a surprise when I stop at PO on way home!!!


----------



## maxine

Have a good time.. I know you always do fun stuff with them.. we had about 3 inches of snow here last night.. bet you did too!!! Yes I'm betting my squishies will come today!! very excited !


----------



## COSunflower

Yes, we had more snow last night! My neighbor came and blowed the snow off my car, steps etc. and everything is covered with a sheet of ice!!!! Brought back BAD memories of last winter when I broke my leg falling on the ice by my car!!! I wish the weather was nicer to be going to Madras early in the am tomorrow!!!


----------



## maxine

What a wonderful neighbor you have!! Yes I hate driving in ice & snow.. we need to do our shopping in Roseburg today.. have been putting it off.. but think we'd better go today because it's supposed to get down to 17 degrees tonight so the roads will be extra icy tomorrow!!! You be safe and here's a prayer from me that all will go okay!! hugs too!!!


----------



## COSunflower

Thank you Maxine! It is supposed to be 7 degrees here tonight and I have to leave at 7:30 am.  Luckily they sand the roads good here. Just wish that I didn't have to drive up over Juniper Butte...always wrecks there!


----------



## Meima6

Keep up posted. Prayers and blessings for a safe journey.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I got my squishie in the mail yesterday. 

The blocks are lovely! Hope you all get your blocks today if they didn't arrive yesterday.

Safe travels today Kim.


----------



## dmm1976

OMG I got the best thing in the mail yesterday...you guys. I was just in awe. You all are so good and the blocks just go together so well. I'm just blown away. 

Money cleared the bank today! I should be sewing this weekend!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Dmm - have you decided on which machine to get? My recommendation is get one with "needle up/down" feature. That will save you a lot of headaches when piecing, and a lot of the less expensive machines now come with that. Also, if your machine doesn't come with it, get a 1/4" piecing foot with the guard. It makes sewing your blocks so much easier. This is the one I just purchased for a machine I'm loaning out to someone at our prayer quilt group: https://www.amazon.com/TFBOY-Quarte...pID=41oAxlESjrL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch.


----------



## dmm1976

I was going to get the project runway model..

I will def check this out. I have the 1/4 inch marked on my old machine. But the foot would be nice. 

The only thing is...will I be able to put it in my sewing table? Or does it have to sit on top of a counter or table. Now I may have to get dh to build me a big table for it.


----------



## COSunflower

Dmm, me and Forcast have the Runway model too!!! You will like it!!! It will sit on any table. Mine is on the dining room table at the moment! Lol!!! The only thing is that it takes a slightly taller bobbin than a normal machine. Im going to order extras from the Brother company.


----------



## COSunflower

I made it ti Madras Ok!!! It was only 1 degree when I left!!! The roads were fine.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Glad everybody is safe,warm.
Been in hospital for routine tests for me.
Having another MRI done on left knee again.
Estelle has been fitted for her helmet thingy.
She's a corker to be sure.
We have had a few ICE Storms here lately.
School cancellations etc.
Teaching 12 year and 16 year how to cook and do laundry.
While trying not put extra weight on knee.
Estelle's aunt had her leg removed earlier this month.
Estelle's parents are interviewing babysitters for her.
So I can regroup, rest for surgery.
Strawberry thinks she neglected.
won't be participanting in anymore swaps for a while.
Tired of being late on everything.
MoBookworm1957


----------



## COSunflower

Take care Mo!!!!! Are you having knee surgery??? Yes, I think you should relax and recoop for awhile. I think that we All are probably wanting to take a break for awhile. It has been a hard few months for a lot of us.


----------



## Belfrybat

The blocks arrived today and they are all very lovely. With the addition of a few more blocks, they will make a stunning quilt. I was particularly taken with Gretchen's blocks with the small embroidered birds. That one might take center stage. Thank you all for such lovely work. 

As to bobbins for the Brother machines. They take class 15, which are widely available. It's the same size as the Janome, which makes it nice for me since I have two Janomes and two Brothers. If you are looking for decent bobbins at an excellent price, I get these from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MT4AXLO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Take care Mo!!!!! Are you having knee surgery??? Yes, I think you should relax and recoop for awhile. I think that we All are probably wanting to take a break for awhile. It has been a hard few months for a lot of us.


Thanks Kim,
Ortho doc. thinks if knee is fixed then won't need hip replaced too.
Course I fell on left knee on slippery iced sidewalk.
16 hour days or longer with Estelle don't help either.
I love that little girl to pieces, but now that she's getting mobile.
She makes me exhausted. 
You all take care.
Dani, You will love your Brother Runway sewing machine. 
I have one also.


----------



## COSunflower

Belfry the Project Runway takes a different bobbin than the other Brothers. The book says that even though the regular Brother bobbin will fit in it it is not tall.enough and will ruin the machine.


----------



## Belfrybat

COSunflower said:


> Belfry the Project Runway takes a different bobbin than the other Brothers. The book says that even though the regular Brother bobbin will fit in it it is not tall.enough and will ruin the machine.


Strange. It doesn't take the standard SA-156 Brother bobbin? I know there are several Project Runway machines but didn't realise any of them took a different bobbin. You've piqued my curiosity -- what kind of bobbin does it take? I have one Brother that takes the metal size L, but that is a specialty machine and I know the Project Runway machines take a plastic bobbin. As I said, I'm just curious.


----------



## maxine

My squishie arrived yesterday !!!!! They are gorgeous! Every single one of them is unique!! Thank You so much for making them special for us.. 

Meima I am a little confused (nothing new for me). there was included an envelope addressed to MO.. with postage included.. I'm guessing we are to send her a block.. which is fine.. but then will she send one of hers back to us?? I have one extra block for that but what about dmn?? I don't seem to have one of my blocks for her?? Meima did you keep dmn's blocks and you'll be sending out her blocks to us when she gets them finished and then our blocks to her?? sorry to be so confused...


----------



## maxine

Mo hope you get the surgery soon and won't need the hip replacement!! yuck.. I totally understand how difficult it must be to keep up with Miss Estelle... I'm sure I couldn't do it at this point in my life.. I'd have to keep her on a leash and Velcro her up on the wall when I needed a break.. darn little kids are too quick and short to catch!!!


----------



## Meima6

maxine said:


> My squishie arrived yesterday !!!!! They are gorgeous! Every single one of them is unique!! Thank You so much for making them special for us..
> 
> Meima I am a little confused (nothing new for me). there was included an envelope addressed to MO.. with postage included.. I'm guessing we are to send her a block.. which is fine.. but then will she send one of hers back to us?? I have one extra block for that but what about dmn?? I don't seem to have one of my blocks for her?? Meima did you keep dmn's blocks and you'll be sending out her blocks to us when she gets them finished and then our blocks to her?? sorry to be so confused...


I'm sorry I confused everyone. A few days after I contacted dmm and Mo about sending their blocks individually, Mo posted that she would be mailing hers, so I waited before sending the squishes. Then I wasn't sure if she meant she was sending them individually, so I mailed dmm her squishie and paid for the swappers to send Mo's block, just in case. Both dmm and Mo plan to send their blocks individually. 

I'm sorry I did not have time to get a consensus on what to do. My dad has been hospitalized 6 times since mid-January, twice with falls. He is very fragile and, bless his heart, totally non-compliant. He mind is still operating on independent mode.

My apologies,
Debbie

P.S. I hope everyone enjoys their blocks. Many blessings to all.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am sending individually.
I have everyone's address but Gretchen's.
I start out strong but fizzle towards the end.
Just exhausted all the time it seems like.
So I'm taking some time off from swaps.
I'll still be around to visit, and such.
But honestly haven't enjoyed quilting the last couple of swaps.
Want to regroup,deep clean,declutter my sewing room, Strawberry's room, and Estelle's room at Granny's house. So while I am in wheel chair and on crutches regrouping from surgery.
I will decide where I want my quilting go.
I feel like I let you ladies down because I couldn't keep up.
I found out Super Woman doesn't live here any more.
Not sure I want her here either.
Pretty sure weather has alot to do with my attitude, my parents have some to do with it too.
But on happy note!
I am not considered diabetic anymore.
A1C's are 5.5maintained 6 months.
Blood pressure is 137/78 instead of 297/197.
Weight is down from 350 down to 197.5 pounds.
Went from size 8.5 shoe back to big boys size 5.
Just need to finish losing the last 45 pounds then will be in middle of my Army weight.
It's taken 4.5 years to take off.
So have accomplished something with my life lately.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I mailed your block this morning. My address is on the envelope. Block should be there by Tuesday.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen Ann said:


> I mailed your block this morning. My address is on the envelope. Block should be there by Tuesday.


Thank you


----------



## maxine

Oh Debbie, first off I want to apologize to you.. I re-read our posts, and saw that dmn had received her blocks.. answering one of my questions,, and from that deduced I should go ahead and mail Mo her block and she would then have my address to mail hers back to me.. very easy and clear.. just DUH to me.. I will put Mo's block in the mail on Monday.. 

Mo I applaud your weight loss!! wow!! and wonderful news about your blood pressure and diabetes.. Those are not easy goals to achieve... you are doing great! I look forward to receiving your block.. I understand about taking time off to get things organized.. I'm doing the same thing in my sewing room... it certainly makes it easier to sew if you can find what you need..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Oh Debbie, first off I want to apologize to you.. I re-read our posts, and saw that dmn had received her blocks.. answering one of my questions,, and from that deduced I should go ahead and mail Mo her block and she would then have my address to mail hers back to me.. very easy and clear.. just DUH to me.. I will put Mo's block in the mail on Monday..
> 
> Mo I applaud your weight loss!! wow!! and wonderful news about your blood pressure and diabetes.. Those are not easy goals to achieve... you are doing great! I look forward to receiving your block.. I understand about taking time off to get things organized.. I'm doing the same thing in my sewing room... it certainly makes it easier to sew if you can find what you need..


And I can't find anything.


----------



## dmm1976

Ok guys. I got my new machine. The project runway ce1100prw. And it doesn't make me any better of a sewer oh my. 


I'm having the same issue with the bobbin thread getting all tangled and causing a terrible mess on my fabric. It just get stuck under the needle. And not all the time. Sometimes it's smooth as butter. 


So I guess there is nothing wrong with my old machine. It's just me

So I have 1 block done. I was really excited about this when I had all the pieces cut and waiting. I watched every tutorial I could about piecing and cutting and putting this block together. And I'm still failing miserably hahah. 

I kid. 

They won't be perfect but they will be full of love ( maybe some tears) 

I'd post a pic and see if you guys could help me but I don't know if that ruins the surprise of the swap or not.  

Here's a teaser. With my new machine. 

Should be in the mail by end of week but I don't have anyone's address. So PM me or if miema you could pass them on. Unless you already have...I am bad about checking pm.


----------



## dmm1976

Meima6 said:


> I'm sorry I confused everyone. A few days after I contacted dmm and Mo about sending their blocks individually, Mo posted that she would be mailing hers, so I waited before sending the squishes. Then I wasn't sure if she meant she was sending them individually, so I mailed dmm her squishie and paid for the swappers to send Mo's block, just in case. Both dmm and Mo plan to send their blocks individually.
> 
> I'm sorry I did not have time to get a consensus on what to do. My dad has been hospitalized 6 times since mid-January, twice with falls. He is very fragile and, bless his heart, totally non-compliant. He mind is still operating on independent mode.
> 
> My apologies,
> Debbie
> 
> P.S. I hope everyone enjoys their blocks. Many blessings to all.


Hugs. Sorry to hear about your father. I just read this and now feel.horrible for skimmming. 

Many prayers .


----------



## maxine

dmm your new machine looks awesome!! I am just getting in the loop about your bobbin thread getting all tangled.. when does it do it?? when you first start out?? If so,, maybe you need to put your needle down into the fabric, give the thread a gentle pull to take up any slack and then even hold onto them for the first couple of stitches.. then go ahead and sew...

Is the bobbin in the case so it turns clockwise?? Is the thread snug in the slit of the bobbin?? Is your needle positioned according to your machine instructions with the slit on the needle either facing front or to one side,?? Maybe double check to see if it's threaded correctly?? If it's not any of those things then I'm not sure what is going wrong..

Darn it.. that has to be so frustrating!! Hope you get it figured out.. Maybe even take it to the repair guy and have him check it out and show you the problem?? Wish I could be there to help.. not that I'm any expert but I could watch and we'd have a cup of coffee together! maybe a cookie too..  Is the fabric laying there the choices for our blocks?? I like them very much!


----------



## maxine

Meima you handled the block sending just fine.. I have put Mo's block in the mail today.. 

I'm so sorry to hear of your Dad's troubles.. it's the pitts getting older.. Hope he is doing better now.. Hugs and prayers to you..


----------



## dmm1976

maxine said:


> dmm your new machine looks awesome!! I am just getting in the loop about your bobbin thread getting all tangled.. when does it do it?? when you first start out?? If so,, maybe you need to put your needle down into the fabric, give the thread a gentle pull to take up any slack and then even hold onto them for the first couple of stitches.. then go ahead and sew...
> 
> Is the bobbin in the case so it turns clockwise?? Is the thread snug in the slit of the bobbin?? Is your needle positioned according to your machine instructions with the slit on the needle either facing front or to one side,?? Maybe double check to see if it's threaded correctly?? If it's not any of those things then I'm not sure what is going wrong..
> 
> Darn it.. that has to be so frustrating!! Hope you get it figured out.. Maybe even take it to the repair guy and have him check it out and show you the problem?? Wish I could be there to help.. not that I'm any expert but I could watch and we'd have a cup of coffee together! maybe a cookie too..  Is the fabric laying there the choices for our blocks?? I like them very much!


Yes that's all my fabric cut to make my blocks . 


I'm having issues with bulky middle seams. Like the dead center of my block where 4 smaller blocks come together . those 4 blocks are blocks with multiple seams as well so I am having some issues with the machine sewing over them .is there a trick here? Should I be pressing my seams open? That's the only suggestion I've seen on the web


----------



## maxine

yes pressing the seams open would help,,


----------



## dmm1976

And I'd totally love if you could be here too . Cookies sound divine lol.


----------



## Forcast

COSunflower said:


> Yes, we had more snow last night! My neighbor came and blowed the snow off my car, steps etc. and everything is covered with a sheet of ice!!!! Brought back BAD memories of last winter when I broke my leg falling on the ice by my car!!! I wish the weather was nicer to be going to Madras early in the am tomorrow!!!


Oh I did the same 2yrsFeb. Right under the car with a baby in a car seat.


----------



## COSunflower

OMGosh Forcast!!!! That is AWFUL!!! I had two of my granddaughers with me but luckily one was 15 and the other 8 so they were able to call for help for me. They were so scared when I was loaded into the ambulance but luckily my neighbor friend Bruce took them to meet me at the hospital and their Dad picked them up there.

Dmm - I have found that the Project Runway is real touchy with the threading and it has to be just right up on top and in the bobbin to get a smooth stitch. Also, I was wondering if you have the needle threaded the wrong way??? Look in your book and make sure that all are threaded correctly. Also, to back stitch on that machine your don't even have to have your foot on the peddle. You just press the backward button and it will go back a stitch or two for you on its own. The book says too to put the presser foot down FIRST on your fabric, and then put your needle into the fabric. Make sure that you have enough top and bottom thread pulled back behind also so that it doesn't get sucked up into the bobbin area when you start sewing. I wish that I could be setting next to you to watch also!!! LOL!!!

Meima - you have done just FINE!!!! Your poor dad!!! I bet that you are just exhausted with it all. Could he go into an assisted living situation where he could be fairly independent yet there would be someone there all the time to watch him??? My dad is 91 and still in fairly good health but I KNOW the day is coming where he will need more.

Mo - when is your surgery??? You sure have had a heck of a time lately. I do think you need to just take some time off of sewing and regroup with your health. I need to do some more cleaning and reworking of my sewing room too. 

Well, I haven't even made it from the bedroom to the livingroom yet this am. I got side tracked feeding the cats and getting on the computer in my sewing room!!! I hear a cup of coffee calling me. LOL!!! Love to you all!!! Kim


----------



## dmm1976

I haven't had any issues since I started using a scrap before and after stitching a piece so to always start and stop in fabric. 

I suppose that means I must've been doing something wrong removing my fabric or that indeed I was having too much slack in my thread when starting.









Now looking at these scraps does it seem my tension is off? Black is top thread white is bobbin. Maybe that's an issue as well. I basically changed nothing when I took it out if the box.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I agree with Kim about the needle.
Make sure to rethread it from start to finish.
When I get in hurry my Brother Runway
Professional model Limited edition
CE8080PRW.
Also watch when you put bobbin in, because I found if I get in hurry, it's upside down.
Then I get the tangled mess underneath.
Kim, as for surgery just getting the last of the tests done.
Before my primary care doctor, myself,and Ortho doctor have chat.
Have had one surgery on knee already.
Got bone grinding on bone now, with a catch.
Both bones are pitted, hurts like the devil when bones catch.
Or leg gives out too.
ESTELLE UPDATE:
She's babbling. But clear as bell says Daddy.
Otherwise just baby gibberish.
About every 4th word we kinda understand it.
But we all understand DADDY at the top of her lungs.
She loves to sing.
Makes animal sounds like Granny does to her.
Loves to read with Granny.
She tried to tip over flower pot on coffee table yesterday.
She wanted to feel the dirt and maybe eat some of it too.


----------



## Belfrybat

dmm1976 said:


> I'm having issues with bulky middle seams. Like the dead center of my block where 4 smaller blocks come together . those 4 blocks are blocks with multiple seams as well so I am having some issues with the machine sewing over them .is there a trick here? Should I be pressing my seams open? That's the only suggestion I've seen on the web


One of my Brother machines (CS6000i) will sometimes pull the thread underneath when I first start a seam. What I've found is I need to leave the same length of bobbin thread that would be in the bobbin channel when first loading the bobbin. So, take the bobbin thread and pull it through the channel until it cuts off. Then take it out of the channel and pull it to the back of the machine to give you an idea of how long the tail needs to be. All of my Janomes can take off with a much shorter bobbin thread, so it took some learning to remember to start with a longer thread with the Brother. 

If I am doing a block where 4 HSTs meet in the middle, I either use a larger needle (size 14) or press the seams open. Also, I never use universal needles as they have a blunted point. I use sharps for cottons. My favourite is Organ but you won't find them in stores. Amazon usually has a good price.

As to tension, your instruction book should have instructions on how to adjust it.


----------



## COSunflower

I don't think it is the tension DLM. I had the same problem with mine as I was getting used to it. I went to the trouble shooting page and it said to retake both bobbin and top thread. So I redid both being really careful to get the bobbin in correctly and the top threatened right. It took care of the problems. Its a kind of touchy machine to get used to a first but when you do, you will.love it.


----------



## maxine

Mo I sent your block last Monday.. I forgot to post it. hope you have received it by now.. also hope you are feeling better.. If you don't have your blocks made yet, don't stress.. take your time.. I totally understand plus don't know how you get anything done watching Estelle.. be well..


----------



## COSunflower

Mo, I also sent off a block to you Monday I think. Let me know when it arrives!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

I am amused.
I finally found part of the material for my trees.
Found the mini orange peel templet.(it was under machine probably there whole time).
Received three blocks from different parts of the country in three different shades of yellow.
Which I might add yellow is my favorite color along with blue.
Estelle got hold of some dirt yesterday at mom's house.
Looks like she went face down into flowerpot.
Mom had just watered flowerpot.
Needless to say plant came out, she stuck her face in.
She was quite pleased with herself.
Mom's dog didn't fair as well. She threw dirt at dog.
She had a good old time till Granny, Daddy and Mommy walked back into the living room.
She's in a walker now got going backwards down pretty good.
I'm deconstructing blocks today, to reconstruct them this afternoon.
Along with laundry,dishes,vacuuming, cooking, Strawberry and this is my day off from Estelle.
Sure glad I'm retired.


----------



## maxine

Oh Mo, Estelle!! How funny!! and poor doggie.. thank goodness for "walker" control! Enjoy making your blocks.. but I am a little confused as to the Yellow blocks???? Not from our Tree Swap I'm thinking... Have fun doing all your chores and sewing..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Mo, I also sent off a block to you Monday I think. Let me know when it arrives!!!


Got it thank you


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Mo I sent your block last Monday.. I forgot to post it. hope you have received it by now.. also hope you are feeling better.. If you don't have your blocks made yet, don't stress.. take your time.. I totally understand plus don't know how you get anything done watching Estelle.. be well..


Maxine, got your block.
Thank you


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Gretchen got your block too.
Thank you


----------



## MoBookworm1957

maxine said:


> Oh Mo, Estelle!! How funny!! and poor doggie.. thank goodness for "walker" control! Enjoy making your blocks.. but I am a little confused as to the Yellow blocks???? Not from our Tree Swap I'm thinking... Have fun doing all your chores and sewing..


Yellow enevelopes


----------



## COSunflower

YAY Mo!!!!!!
The yellow envelopes were given to us by Meima.  I love yellow and blue also. Those are the colors of my kitchen along with a splash of red.  That is just too funny about Estelle, the dirt and the dog!!! I could see it all playing out in my mind!!! Babies are a handful when they start to get mobile!!!!

I am so glad to be retired too - I just don't know how I accomplished everything BEFORE...and to think that I did swaps also! Guess I was younger with more energy then. 

Our blocks will give you a good idea of what we all were thinking of for this swap.  Take your time - don't rush. Enjoy them!!! It's no fun if you feel pressured!!! Kim


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thanks Kim,
Put the word out to my customers that I will be taking a year off from quilt repairing.
Am repairing a 1948 Beautiful Bonnet Bonnie now.(Sunbonnet Sue)
It will take at least a year if not more.
All hand stitched.
As for family quilts, taking time off there too.
Going thru the sewing room,moving furniture so me and wheel chair can get comfortable.
Yesterday, my dad turned 79.
Took him and mom out to dinner.
I baby sat Estelle earlier in day.
Today, working around the house.
Going to go read a book and take a nap.
When I wake up then I will sew.


----------



## maxine

MO now I understand about the yellow,,, envelopes.. too funny on my part.. but glad you received them & you are very welcome.. I'm glad to hear you are going to take some time off for yourself.. You've been really stressed and do need to take it easier.. I agree with Kim,, thank goodness I am retired too.. I just don't seem to be able to get as much done as I used to.. but hey.. I'm not on a time schedule and don't plan on speeding up any time soon & naps are a definite part of my day!! Enjoy your day..


----------



## MoBookworm1957

We have a Baby boy!
Wesley Luke
8 pounds, 6 ounces.
My oldest niece and baby are doing fine.
Dad not so much.
That's the good news!
Now for the other news, not bad just time consuming.
Have to go back next week and have a more in depth MRI done on left knee.
They didn't like what they saw and the machine wasn't acting right either.
So next week will have dye injected and more through MRI done.
Mom is having her neck rotor rooter out again in April.
She's had it done a couple times already.
She's also had a couple different times they put stints in too.
Dad's looking for a different house.
They absolutely hate living in town. So back to the country they are going. Again.
This is his way with dealing with stress. Except the last two times we actually moved them. Go figure.


----------



## COSunflower

Yay!!! A big bouncing baby boy!!!! Sorry to hear about your knee though - if its not one thing its another!!! And your poor mom!!! When it rains it pours!!! I hope that your dad waits a bit before making ANOTHER move!!! Hang in there and keep us posted. Big hugs and lots of prayers are headed your way!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

COSunflower said:


> Yay!!! A big bouncing baby boy!!!! Sorry to hear about your knee though - if its not one thing its another!!! And your poor mom!!! When it rains it pours!!! I hope that your dad waits a bit before making ANOTHER move!!! Hang in there and keep us posted. Big hugs and lots of prayers are headed your way!!!!


About average size baby.
We grow them big in Missouri.
My youngest sisters daughters all three of them weighted in at :
Autumn: 10 pounds 15.5 ounces
Lauren: 13 pounds 13.5 ounces
Madison: 15 pounds 15.5 ounces
Boys are kind on the small size.
My Charlie (Estelle's daddy) weighted 7 pounds 13.5 ounces
Fred: 7 pounds 6.5 ounces.
Then above girls are now lean,willowy ladies.
They all three run marathons,do extreme sports, yoga.


----------



## COSunflower

Wow!!!! Those are big babies!!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Anybody hear from Belfry?
I hope she is okay?
Hope she's not ill.
Just kinda concerned.


----------



## COSunflower

Check on the other formula. I will too.


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks for asking. I'm here on the site, but now that the swap is basically over am just reading this thread. I'll post when I get the blocks.


----------



## COSunflower

Glad you're OK Belfry!!! I was hoping that you weren't down sick with the flu!!!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Thanks, Kim. Nope did that almost a month ago.


----------



## maxine

Woohoo! Belfry's "in the House" & not sick .. thank goodness.. that flu is mean.. my husband & I both had light cases of it and were still whiney.. Belfry how is your Aloha top coming??


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Glad you're well Belfry.


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Baby Update:
We have another boy.
Second niece and baby are fine.
This pair lives in Austin, Tx.
Baby:
Diego Alexander Onerjo
8 pounds 4 ounces
21.5 inches
Hopefully just got one baby left that is due this September.
This one is from Nephew, his second child.
As most of you know, I have been having some health issues.
My sons and I have decided it was in my best interest to go ahead with the knee surgery. I fell at my primary care office in Feb. 
So on 2 July 2018, at 0730 hours I will undergo full knee replacement.
I know it will be time consuming,painful,process. 
But I didn't like the other options.
At least this way after the surgery,hopefully I won't need all those pain pills.
That barely dull the pain now.
I will be in surgery for about 3 hours, then in recovery for a couple of hours.
But the best part of this decision is I won't be afraid all the time I will drop Estelle.
If that left knee goes out.
Hope everyone is well.
Estelle has a tooth, it came through on top.
She weights 21 pounds now.
She is getting so big. 
She took her first step without holding on to anybody today.
My little ladybug is a toddler now.
Hard to believe she will be 1 in June.


----------

